
This Man Is the Godfather the AI Community Wants to Forget - venturis_voice
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-05-15/google-amazon-and-facebook-owe-j-rgen-schmidhuber-a-fortune
======
venturis_voice
Imagine being called out at a talk by this guy. It'd feel more like a WWE
match than an AI conference!

